# Some people...



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

just out of curiosity what store was it?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

M'eh, it's her money


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Mommy and daddy's money to be exact, and she shells it similarly VERY often. And it was @ Ski Chalet.

Plus I'm sure all of you here know that 250-300 = a decent, complete newbie setup. Or one jacket that's worth about $80.


----------



## snowfiend (Jan 20, 2011)

people like that bug me to but alas ive made the mistake at one time :/


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I think I spent $300 on my pants and jacket combined. I deff could have gotten a better price online, but alas everyone makes the mistake at least once. I bought my stuff with mostly X-mas money so I guess I was more willing to blow it.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i spent $300 on my nike CL down jacket and its worth every penny. even if it only cost $10 and a few good slaves to make.


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

jeeze $250 for a plain white jacket, thats silly.

all my gear costs less than $300 combined...

$50 jacket
$52 pants
$105 boots
$20 gloves
$15 knee high socks
$0 beanie
$10 3 bandanas

grand total was about $270 with tax.(i look for every sale)


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

people like that keep your local board shop in business...
if everybody browses in the stores and buys everything for discounted prices online, your local board shop would be done.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

If local places just stocked up on the good stuff, *I'd* be more than willing to drop my bucks their way.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

Cobra said:


> If local places just stocked up on the good stuff, *I'd* be more than willing to drop my bucks their way.


well judging from the advice you gave your friend, if your LBS had good stuff, you'd note the size and buy cheaper and better stuff online


----------



## eddiethebus (Mar 16, 2011)

250 dollars is cheap by french standards, something like a burton AK will set you back about the equivalent of 700 dollars in resort over here


----------

